# finch and ugly borders



## Markand (Apr 19, 2010)

Hi,

I was used to use finch in tmux inside urxvt. It always worked well on Linux and NetBSD. But I don't know why there is a strange border there :







It's the same config. Could be a ncurses/curses problem ?

I'm running 8.0-STABLE.

King regards,
David.


----------



## richardpl (Apr 21, 2010)

At first look it appears to be terminal problem(termcap/terminfo), does it happens with xterm too?


----------



## Markand (Apr 21, 2010)

Yes, every terms.

EDIT: the termcap/terminfo had change from 8.0-RELEASE to -STABLE ?


----------



## beanfootage (Aug 3, 2012)

Did anyone ever figure out the cause of this?  I just updated a bunch of ports, and now I'm magically having the same problem with finch as was reported here over 2 years ago...  I'm running 8.2-RELEASE, for what it matters.


----------



## beanfootage (Aug 24, 2012)

*solution: uninstall the ncurses port*

Uninstalling the ncurses port fixed it for me.  It also fixed hanging / segfaults I was getting when trying to resize.  The system ncurses library is fine, but the ports one is silently broken, I guess.  How irritating.


----------

